# Compiling py-sqlite3 from ports fails



## olav (Jun 8, 2010)

I need the sqlite3 module to Python, but I cant install/compile it


```
[olav@zpool /usr/ports/databases/py-sqlite3]$ sudo make install clean
===>  Building for py26-sqlite3-2.6.5_1
running build
running build_ext
building '_sqlite3' extension
cc -DNDEBUG -O2 -pipe -D__wchar_t=wchar_t -DTHREAD_STACK_SIZE=0x20000 -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -fPIC -DMODULE_NAME="sqlite3" 
-I/usr/local/include -IModules/_sqlite -I/usr/local/include/python2.6 -c _sqlite/cache.c -o build/temp.freebsd-8.0-RELEASE-amd64-2.6/_sqlite/cache.o
In file included from _sqlite/cache.h:26,
                 from _sqlite/cache.c:24:
/usr/local/include/python2.6/Python.h:168:17: error: pth.h: No such file or directory
error: command 'cc' failed with exit status 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/py-sqlite3.
```

What could be wrong?


----------



## zyanho (Jun 8, 2010)

the good way to deal with is make config to disable the pth.
or
you can fix it ,see here http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4630


----------



## olav (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you, I solved it with symlinking


----------

